# WMV in MPEG 2



## Arno (28. Oktober 2002)

Hi Ihr Forumler!

Bräuchte von Euch bitte schnell ne Info.

Mit welchem Programm (am besten Freeware) kann man 
WMV-Dateien in MPEG2 Dateien umwandeln.

Klappt das auch mit Premiere 6.0

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Gruß

Arno


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. Oktober 2002)

Als Freeware um AVI-Files zu mpg zu konvertieren benutzt du am Besten tmpgenc (chip.de)

Du kannst Premiere benutzen um die Files von WMV nach AVI zu konvertieren und dann mit tmpgenc von AVI nach mpg.


----------



## Arno (28. Oktober 2002)

*WMV in MPEG2*

Hallo Bubi!

Vielen Dank für Deine prompte Antwort.

Du hast was gut


Gruß

Arno


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. Oktober 2002)

> Du hast was gut



Nee, jetzt sind wir endlich quitt 
Erinnerst dich nicht mehr an die Stimmenverzerrung und Subbassfragen? ;-)


----------

